# Foai sibwesa, enantiopus melanogenys and Jumbo cyps.



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm thinking of setting up another 125g and I want to do a somewhat tang community set-up. 
I'm planning to stock it with the following tangs.

1m/3f foai sibwesa
2m/4f enantiopus melanogenys
9-12 jumbo cyps chaitika
2 julidochromis marlieri
4-5 lamp stappersi
3 compressiceps Sumbu dwarfs

I already have A 125g with wild cypho Mobas, tricoti and I wanted to have a real busy 
Tang tank right beside my mellow Moba tricoti tank.

Pls let me know if this is a good mix. Anything I should remove or add pls lmk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd give the foai and the cyps the whole tank.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm, I'd prefer to have more variant than that though.


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

I think the foai will intrude on the kilesa once they grow out. You definitely wouldn't have room for any rock work.


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

More than likely the foai will dominate the melanogeny. Both will want to occupy the whole bottom and foai are tougher melos are big wimps.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like its not going to be a good idea to set up another tank. If I can't keep the foai and melanogenys together I really don't have the desire to go through with this. Bummer!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm currently keeping Kilesa and Nasutas together and both are spawning. Not something I would have tried in the past but I was forced to move my Kilesa in with the featherfins. P.S these nasutas are the meanest featherfins I have ever kept (1m/1f). I would be more concerned with keeping Jumbo cyps with Foai and Tricoti with Fronts.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

The tricoti are 6"-8" and Moba females are 5-6" and male is 9".

I'm pretty sure there are plenty of room for rockwork in a 6' tank. It's just a matter of which sand dweller I keep.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

will i be able to keep 12 jumbo cyps and a trio foai in a 75g tank?
id really like to see these big feather fins build big pits and if i have to give up my kilesas, so be it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would never keep foai in a 75 gallon tank... just too small for them.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok. Ill see if I can pull the trigger on another 125g tank then. I'm thinking of putting 18 or jumbo cyps with them and whatever else that can work.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

For the 125g im thinking having 12-18 jumbo cyps as the main colony and I need some fish that I can build around them. 
I'm sure with this many cyps it would be an awesome sight when the males are constantly displaying. 
Is it possible to add a pair of 7" tricoti with the group?
I'm also thinking of putting Paracyprichromis, comps and possibly are big group of orange leleupi. 
Pls share your thoughts on these.

If I don't put the foai or leleupi, will melanogenys work then?


----------



## xufan02 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 150 gallon with 7 furcifers and will be adding 14 cyp kitumba, and six goldhead comps. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## xufan02 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have always been told that tricoti need mellow tankmates. I think the leleupi are going to be too boustrious. I would go with a group of non jumbo cyps, tricoti, a small group of paracyps, and 5-6 comps.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't and will not add leleupi right now. I did leave the one female juli in there though. Since it can not pair up, I suspect it shouldn't cause any problem. I also added the pair of comps in there and it doesn't seem to posses any threat. I just added 7 micro cyps kigoma and will not add anything else until I can upgrade to a 125 or a 240g tank.


----------



## xufan02 (Dec 22, 2012)

Micros are a very good choice long term with tricoti, very mellow and dont get to big. Good base until you secure that bigger tank.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it looks my 15 are jumbo kigomas. I currently have 7" tricotis with them and a couple of Paracyprichromis. The tricoti male is trying to breed with the female and is actually pushing all tank mates. I want to add melanogenys with these now that I'm not adding foai. Is this something that will work Long term. 
Btw, ill be setting up the 125g to replace the 75g.


----------

